
Hitchhiker's Tour of the BEAM (Erlang VM) [pdf] - chops
http://www.erlang-factory.com/upload/presentations/708/HitchhikersTouroftheBEAM.pdf
======
samwilliams
As I saw this in person presented at the London Erlang Factory Lite on
Thursday, I rely recommend giving it a through read - very interesting stuff!

~~~
wardb
Yes, a great in-depth talk. Got also front row tickets to his talk last
thursday.

------
bsg75
There should be a sub-project named "Gunslinger".

